# What are things you try really really hard to be tolerant of, but can't?



## Ley (Sep 9, 2012)

In light of all of the cub smut/sonic smut/underage people smut arguments that have gone on, and then the 'Dos and Don'ts thread about what an artist would or would not draw, I was thinking.

We're taught, in general, to be tolerant of other people's stuff, for the most part. On FA especially- we don't judge on what people get off to, fine. I try very hard to not have reservations on certain.. artistic subjects and tastes, but sometimes I really can't accept it, or automatically treat a person differently (mentally) in my mind. Sort of like they're put in a different spot- from 'okay dude' to 'ick dude', I guess.

For my own personal reasons, any kind of smut with underage people (I don't give a shit if they're aged up or not) absolutely disgusts me. Scot/Vore, I honestly don't care. Anthro pokemon doesn't bother me, but there is a squick factor present at times.. like, human size genitalia, and hand sized pokemon.. I've seen some weird shit on e6. Another thing that I just really can't stomach is gore. Like, sexual gore. I don't know how to explain it, I just feel ill afterwards.

I've seen multi-everything, unbirth, and all sorts of other crazy shit, but sexualized gore and cub smut are the thins that do me in. What are things you try hard to be tolerant of?


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Sep 9, 2012)

My sense of ethics keeping me from total forum dictator.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2012)

Ponies.

I'm sorry, but it has to be ponies. :[


----------



## BRN (Sep 9, 2012)

Eevees. >:C


 ... I'm kidding. Honestly, depressed people. Like, I've been there, done that; and I've helped a whole lot of people, but even though I try helping these days, I can't muster the energy to really give what they need.


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2012)

women


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> women



And I thought me saying "ponies" would cause a shitstorm.

But this takes the cake.

I will be looking forward to the results.


----------



## Ley (Sep 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Ponies.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it has to be ponies. :[



Me too 



SIX said:


> Eevees. >:C
> 
> 
> ... I'm kidding. Honestly, depressed people. Like, I've been there, done that; and I've helped a whole lot of people, but even though I try helping these days, I can't muster the energy to really try.



Honestly, same here. (About the depressed people thing; whats your deal with eevees?) Like, I guess its BECAUSE of the been there done that, that we don't want to deal with it again. Like, what worked for us won't work for the other person, so we just feel awkward.


----------



## Ley (Sep 9, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> women



 Fine I'll bite, why?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 9, 2012)

SIX said:


> ... I'm kidding. Honestly, depressed people. Like, I've been there, done that; and I've helped a whole lot of people, but even though I try helping these days, I can't muster the energy to really give what they need.





Ley said:


> Honestly, same here. (About the depressed people thing; whats your deal with eevees?) Like, I guess its BECAUSE of the been there done that, that we don't want to deal with it again. Like, what worked for us won't work for the other person, so we just feel awkward.



MAH BAD, MAH BAD


----------



## Ikrit (Sep 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> And I thought me saying "ponies" would cause a shitstorm.
> 
> But this takes the cake.
> 
> I will be looking forward to the results.



I WIN! :V

i mainly just mean women privet parts, no matter how much i try, just can't enjoy them
but i don't mind hanging out with them :3 (the nice ones anyway)


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

When people draw like kindergardeners and then say "yes it needs some work"

...come on. sit down and let's just try to break this down here.

I hate being a prick about it as i can't do any better, but really. some of the art i see is just embarrassing.


----------



## Ley (Sep 9, 2012)

Gibby said:


> MAH BAD, MAH BAD



Bah gibs, we ain't talking about you. Cahlm dawhn 

stahp



Ikrit said:


> I WIN! :V
> 
> i mainly just mean women privet parts, no matter how much i try, just can't enjoy them
> but i don't mind hanging out with them :3 (the nice ones anyway)



Oh, Eurotophobia. Wimmins are nice, but their baby caves are scary. I can see it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Heterophobia within the furry fandom.  It doesn't matter how much you suggest to people that they let someone fuck their ass with a cock to change someone's sexuality some furries just don't like guys and I've gotten so many remarks by furries telling me to let them bang my ass to "cure" me of being transgender and of how I only like women that it's the reason why I have all but quit the furry fandom.

Sure if it was just a couple people saying shit like that it's no problem, but SIX GODDAMN YEARS of comments like what I described would piss off anyone.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 9, 2012)

People that blame me of something that I didnt do and scream at me. I'm a VERY tolerant person (I just have a serious face, thats all), but when someone doesnt let me tell my side of the story... I just get pissed a lot.


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> Heterophobia within the furry fandom.  It doesn't matter how much you suggest to people that they let someone fuck their ass with a cock to change someone's sexuality some furries just don't like guys and I've gotten so many remarks by furries telling me to let them bang my ass to "cure" me of being transgender and of how I only like women that it's the reason why I have all but quit the furry fandom.
> 
> Sure if it was just a couple people saying shit like that it's no problem, but SIX GODDAMN YEARS of comments like what I described would piss off anyone.



I've seen you mentioning this before, but I've never actually seen it around.

EDIT:Well, shit http://angrytigerblog.blogspot.com/2011/02/end-heterophobia.html


----------



## Dragonfurry (Sep 9, 2012)

I am very tolerant of people and their emotions. But the one thing i cannot stand is people freaking out and yelling. Its just i cant deal with it. It makes me honestly wanna rip off my own ears, cry hard, and/or tell them to shut their mouth. I know i am a bad person. ;_;


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 9, 2012)

Intolerance.


----------



## Neoi (Sep 9, 2012)

I know i might be trolled for saying this but.. I dislike people who smoke weed. Every time I hear someone smokes weed I automatically think they are a greasy, retarded, lazy, douches. Its because everyone I know who smokes it, fit into all those categories. That basically half of the world.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

Atheists. Sorry, that's too generalized; let's say the "hardcore" atheists. Those who denounce any bit of religious content anywhere the moment it's presented, and claim that it's an "illness" that people can be "cured" of. I'm sorry if I call bull on that, but really, dudes? You preach open-mindedness and prove to be _just as bad_ as those trying to take away your rights.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 9, 2012)

I'm highly tolerant to nearly everything but let me just list them out of things that irk the hell out of me:

1. People who openly criticize you on a serious issues (Gay marriage, 911 Inside Job, etc.) It makes me wonder someone coherent thought processing. This includes intolerance.

2. Kids on the internet, especially the WWE fanbase (real reason everyone hates WWE currently, it wasn't like this almost twenty years ago). John Cena Fantards/CM Punk Fantards

3. Openly prejudice people.

4. Anti-Bronies starting trouble to make Bronies look bad. This is really sad if you think of it; why is it when guys like a new cartoon meant for girls they get criticized or made fun of? Sometimes I just say, drink your male bravado and suck it up. When did it ever become creepy enjoying a cartoon? People still watch Boomerang and CN; why hasn't any of the Anti-Bronies come up with a real valid point to hating a toon? Not some typical bs hater garbage. Its mind blowing.

4.5. Resident Evil fanbase/franchise. Do not blame Silent Hill for my hatred! It's definitely one of those things that really need euthanasia. I like the original games, the remakes are atrocities just like the movies. Yet naive people still care, let it go.

5. Majority of movies reviewed by Nostalgia Critic. There is a handful of movies I agree with him on, especially Blair Witch 2: Book of Shadows and the Craft.

5.5: The Craft. One of those movie I'll watch but god the amount of the negative Goth stereotype ooooooooo.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

PenningtontheSkunk said:


> 4. Anti-Bronies starting trouble to make Bronies look bad. This is really sad if you think of it; why is it when guys like a new cartoon meant for girls they get criticized or made fun of? Sometimes I just say, drink your male bravado and suck it up. When did it ever become creepy enjoying a cartoon? People still watch Boomerang and CN; why hasn't any of the Anti-Bronies come up with a real valid point to hating a toon? Not some typical bs hater garbage. Its mind blowing.


The amount of porn that spurts forth from the fanbase, and how it doesn't really get pushed aside very often

Also the sometimes apparent need to shove THEIR opinions down others throats

actually just take that sentence and it applies to most of what you're bothered by.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Sep 9, 2012)

Babyfurs. I know at one Furry convention I was at someone was sagging their pants and showing everyone they wearing an adult diaper. Where else but a Furry convention would someone take pride in something like that?

And a second dishonorable mention goes to the two fursuiters who had sex while in costume at a New Jersey cookoff for a volunteer rescue squad, whose antics were mentioned on FurAffinity and who might very well cause other regional meetings across the Tri-State area to be annulled.


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 9, 2012)

People who whine about how horrible their lives are, threaten suicide, and then lap up all the sympathy and shit. I understand all too well what they're going through, hell, I'm a survivor of multiple attempts. That's why I consider the act of suicide cowardly and selfish; because I survived to realize that whatever is so bad in one's life, it's all temporary and not important in the long run. And telling me "Baww you don't know what it's like you're evil" doesn't make me any more sympathetic. 



> Atheists. Sorry, that's too generalized; let's say the "hardcore"  atheists. Those who denounce any bit of religious content anywhere the  moment it's presented, and claim that it's an "illness" that people can  be "cured" of. I'm sorry if I call bull on that, but really, dudes? You  preach open-mindedness and prove to be _just as bad_ as those trying to take away your rights.



This. Although I'm also just as aggravated by the religious fundamentalists, for the same reasons. Being openly pagan puts me in the unique position of being verbally attacked by Christians and Atheists at the same fucking time.



> The amount of porn that spurts forth from the fanbase, and how it doesn't really get pushed aside very often
> 
> Also the sometimes apparent need to shove THEIR opinions down others throats
> 
> actually just take that sentence and it applies to most of what you're bothered by.



Funny, without the original post, one might almost think you're speaking about the furry fandom.


----------



## meh_is_all (Sep 9, 2012)

People that say the word gay when they mean stupid.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Sep 9, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> The amount of porn that spurts forth from the fanbase, and how it doesn't really get pushed aside very often
> 
> Also the sometimes apparent need to shove THEIR opinions down others throats
> 
> actually just take that sentence and it applies to most of what you're bothered by.


That's another I try to be tolerant of but it's like trying to weave my way out of a pile of nails. I don't condone the porn made from the show, it's gross.

I would never try to shove my opinion down anybody's throat, I'll just voice them but not be bounded to what I perceive. I just tell it like it is and without being a drama queen about it.


----------



## Ley (Sep 9, 2012)

CannonFodder said:
			
		

> Heterophobia within the furry fandom. It doesn't matter how much you suggest to people that they let someone fuck their ass with a cock to change someone's sexuality some furries just don't like guys and I've gotten so many remarks by furries telling me to let them bang my ass to "cure" me of being transgender and of how I only like women that it's the reason why I have all but quit the furry fandom.
> 
> 
> Sure if it was just a couple people saying shit like that it's no problem, but SIX GODDAMN YEARS of comments like what I described would piss off anyone.




wat. I mean seriously, really? I had to read that a couple times before I full grasped it. Furries will give you shit if you say you're straight?




			
				Kaiser said:
			
		

> People that blame me of something that I didnt do and scream at me. I'm a VERY tolerant person (I just have a serious face, thats all), but when someone doesnt let me tell my side of the story... I just get pissed a lot.



I get this a lot. I feel you bro.




			
				YaoiMeowmaster said:
			
		

> Intolerance


Honestly, I saw this coming a mile away, coming from you in another thread. I don't have to be okay with everything everyone's into.




			
				Neoi said:
			
		

> I know i might be trolled for saying this but.. I dislike people who smoke weed. Every time I hear someone smokes weed I automatically think they are a greasy, retarded, lazy, douches. Its because everyone I know who smokes it, fit into all those categories. That basically half of the world.




I totally respect that. My mother still thinks of me this way, even if she knows I keep my jobs/school gpa +3.5/etc. I feel its just because of how weed is depicted, and the lazy fuckers that continue to spur the stereotypes. Potheads like that ruin it for the people who smoke responsibly, like myself and thousands of others.


----------



## YaoiMeowmaster (Sep 9, 2012)

Ley said:


> Honestly, I saw this coming a mile away, coming from you in another thread. I don't have to be okay with everything everyone's into.



Whoa what. I never said you had to be. 

What I mean is the kind of people who scream their opinions from the rooftops and then fall on you if you don't agree.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 9, 2012)

Ley said:


> Honestly, I saw this coming a mile away, coming from you in another thread. I don't have to be okay with everything everyone's into.


There's a very real difference between like/dislike and tolerant/intolerant.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2012)

Oversensitive people can get on my goddamn nerves. The people who say if you aren't offended by something that offends them you are a cruel individual. The ones who push their personal limitations of comedy on you thinking you should only laugh at certain things or...you're a cruel individual. The ones who just can't take a joke and expect you to do the same. 
If you don't find something funny or get a bit defensive with a joke that may include you or someone close, that's fine. I can understand that and don't have any problem with it. We all have our limits though some more lenient than others. It's when you preach from the top of fucking Everest and DECLARE that you shouldn't laugh at certain things made to be comedic that grinds my gears. I'm black and I laugh at the most HEATED disgustingly racist of black jokes. I tell my other black friends. We have a ball! It's not out of spite for our kin, it's just damn funny to us! 

I don't make them, because I'm not good at that, but I laugh at most everything as long as it's _strictly_ comedy and well delivered. Tragedy jokes, racist jokes, both way sexist jokes, hetero jokes, gay jokes, rape jokes, death jokes, Maddox, fat jokes, memes, holocaust jokes, misc stereotype jokes, political jokes, religious jokes, atheist jokes, all forms. I just don't care. A joke is controversial and slightly offensive? Well guess what?

I strongly believe in a difference between comedy and acting on something/actual events. Laughing at 9/11 footage? No no in my book. A photoshop of George, Lizzie, and Ralph pounding on the towers rather than the planes crashing into them? Hysterical. It's a joke... Who cares?


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

Furries.

Bronies.

jesus christ how horrifying


----------



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

Ley said:


> wat. I mean seriously, really? I had to read that a couple times before I full grasped it. Furries will give you shit if you say you're straight?



Not so much that, rather, it's the fear of the lady parts that really sets them off. They're rather obnoxious about it as well. I've seen a few take it so far as to give people shit for being hetero.


----------



## Zenia (Sep 9, 2012)

Underage sex, animal penis (and multiple sets of breasts on females) and scat. Blugh. I can't help it, yuck.



Neoi said:


> I know i might be trolled for saying this but.. I  dislike people who smoke weed. Every time I hear someone smokes weed I  automatically think they are a greasy, retarded, lazy, douches. Its  because everyone I know who smokes it, fit into all those categories.  That basically half of the world.


Yes, I agree with this. I have too many bad experiences with people that smoke pot to think otherwise.


----------



## Unsilenced (Sep 9, 2012)

I try to be tolerant of anything that isn't actively hurting anyone. That's not to say that I like it, or agree with it, or even that I don't judge people for it, it just means that I can accept that that's their thing and move on with my own life. 

That said, there are some beliefs/philosophies/etc. that, while not really inherently harmful, are just so arrogant/ignorant/willfully stupid that I just... 

Ugh.


----------



## medjai (Sep 9, 2012)

Depressed people and obese people. Just can't get past it...


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 9, 2012)

Trying to be forced to look at things from only one viewpoint. I look at any situation for every potential viewpoint I can consider, and having someone trying to force their ideals on me is downright asinine.

People stereotyping neutrality for either laziness or not caring. Sure, I'm indifferent to some of the issues that come forth for many people who are heavily one way and heavily another, but I do take notice of them. There are just some things that aren't worth getting involved in. 

Being yelled at by some immature player mid-game. I swear, I have to pick my online servers carefully to try and avoid these types of players, because I can't play as well when there are immature people screaming on voice-chat and text chat all kinds of unneeded comments.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 9, 2012)

I can't tolerate people who think their fancy because they go to the Sundance film festival or drink at fancy coffee houses like Starbucks. I have a neighbor like that and he pisses me off. Just because you like independent movies doesn't mean you have to be a snob to others who don't.  



Neoi said:


> I know i might be trolled for saying this but.. I dislike people who smoke weed. Every time I hear someone smokes weed I automatically think they are a greasy, retarded, lazy, douches. Its because everyone I know who smokes it, fit into all those categories. That basically half of the world.



I disagree. I know a lot of people who smoked pot and are normal. Yes their are people who smoke too much but, doesn't mean they are all like that.


----------



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

medjai said:


> Depressed people and obese people. Just can't get past it...



I disagree with the depression to an extent. There are a lot of people who are clinically diagnosed as depressed, and they take the appropriate steps to rectify it. They don't go out of their way to make sure everybody knows, because they don't want the sympathy. I can agree, however, when it comes to the hugboxers who just want to use it to their advantage.

As for obese people, eh, I'm from America, and a lot of my family are/were obese. It's a part of my life so I'm used to it. It shouldn't happen, and people should be proactive about their health, but what can ya do?


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with the depressed people thing. Honestly, suck it up and move  on with your life. I've been through enough deaths and I still hold my head up high.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 9, 2012)

People who drink to get drunk.
People who smoke weed. Actually, I can't stand them. 
Heavy smokers in general who blame others for their bad habits.
Fat people who eat like there's no tomorrow then complain that they're fat

And I see people saying suicide is selfish...What the heck? How can something that'll affect only yourself be selfish?


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 9, 2012)

YaoiMeowmaster said:


> Intolerance.


I'm going to go ahead and second this.

That being said, you shouldn't tolerate something that is hurting someone.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 9, 2012)

Vukasin said:


> I'm going to go ahead and second this.
> 
> That being said, you shouldn't tolerate something that is hurting someone.


But aren't you guys supposed to love and tolerate the _shit out_ of everything?


----------



## Vukasin (Sep 9, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> But aren't you guys supposed to love and tolerate the _shit out_ of everything?


It wouldn't be very loving of us to tolerate something that was causing harm to others :V


----------



## moonchylde (Sep 9, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> And I see people saying suicide is selfish...What the heck? How can something that'll affect only yourself be selfish?



Because it doesn't only affect yourself. Family, friends, the traumatized kid who found your body, the poor bastard that has to clean your brains off the ceiling of the hotel room... all because someone was too weak to deal with life.

Don't get me wrong, though, if you have a horrible terminal disease and you have the choice between a couple months/weeks of horrible pain before dying anyway, or a hot lead infusion, I can understand why some people would choose the gun. But if your reason is "OMG he/she doesn't love me anymore" or "I was rich now I'm not" or better yet "a bunch of people that I'll never see again after graduation are mean to me", then don't expect me to understand or sympathize.


----------



## Ames (Sep 9, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> But aren't you guys supposed to love and tolerate the _shit out_ of everything?



You're confusing ponyfags with bronies.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 9, 2012)

Ley said:


> wat. I mean seriously, really? I had to read that a couple times before I full grasped it. Furries will give you shit if you say you're straight?


It's not as prevalent nowadays, but ever wonder where the term "breeder" comes from?  Back when I was a lvl 1 noob in the furry fandom (and before I ever joined FaF) the general view upon straights in the fandom were that they were a cancer that was going to destroy the furry fandom if nobody "corrected" their sexuality.


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 9, 2012)

I think this has turned into a generic "You know what really grinds my gears" type of thread.  ' I SURE DON'T LIKE WHEN PEOPLE MAKE ME FEEL BAD' 

yes. mm-hmm. yes. yeah. yes, i could see why you would be intolerant of that. 


I have tried to let sexual brony bs pass, but there's something about A) Sexualizing an innocent child's show and B) getting pleasure from a 'feral' horses ass that really creeps me the fuck out.  That and it's claimed the artistic lives of quite a few of my favorite artists; they never made it back and now it's 45,000 images about Twilight Sparkle's vagoo.  Not to mention random plugs for it. In a stream we were talking about...fffuck...what was it-  monsters or some shit. Then someone butts in with "I bet Fluttershy could calm those monsters! She's so good at it! hehehe! :3"  

Was it an apt reply to the comment? no.
Was it relevant to the situation? Not really. 

Then when i said that I didn't want to talk about MLP, I got like three crabass comments denouncing me as a person.  Which makes lots of sense. 


So 'My Little Porny" , and Diaperfurs always ooked me out.

OH! and anytime someone mixes food in with sex in some way shape or form. Like jizzing on an ice cream cone.  I...eg...no. NO.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 9, 2012)

People who can't act as they should in public, not showing any ounce of common decency or courtesy, being painfully ignorant about the things coming out of their mouth and the actions they make in public. Sure there's nothing wrong with letting loose and having fun; of this I am very guilty of, especially when i drink. But I do it in the right time and place, among the right people. I'll keep my comments to myself if im out and about and this happens, but i'll let it out in private if i can't just let it go. Oh the stupid things that people say and do. 

"Did you just fucking hear what that guy said?" 
"Did you see that shit?!"


----------



## Ley (Sep 9, 2012)

DrewlyYours said:


> People who can't act as they should in public, not showing any ounce of common decency or courtesy, being painfully ignorant about the things coming out of their mouth and the actions they make in public. Sure there's nothing wrong with letting loose and having fun; of this I am very guilty of, especially when i drink. But I do it in the right time and place, among the right people. I'll keep my comments to myself if im out and about and this happens, but i'll let it out in private if i can't just let it go. Oh the stupid things that people say and do.
> 
> "Did you just fucking hear what that guy said?"
> "Did you see that shit?!"



Yeah, I know a lot of people like that. There's a girl that is my 'friend' that'll address me as 'tits mcgoo'. I have the biggest set out of evryone I hang out with, so sure, its totally cool for you to address that.

Ugh.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 9, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> *People who drink to get drunk.
> People who smoke weed. Actually, I can't stand them.
> Heavy smokers in general who blame others for their bad habits.*
> Fat people who eat like there's no tomorrow then complain that they're fat



Something tells me that you would hate me in real life. 



Hinalle K. said:


> And I see people saying suicide is selfish...What the heck? How can something that'll affect only yourself be selfish?



When someone kills them self's. It also effects the family, friends and loved ones. They get stuck with the guilt of said persons death because they feel that they had failed to save said person, always wondering why they didn't do something to help them. I had a friend that killed himself so I know how it feels.


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 9, 2012)

I've never been a fan of outright tolerance for everything and everyone. For example, I can't stand religion, white American culture, Democrats, Republicans, electronic music, domestic automobiles, pride art, vent art, flag waving, and numerous other things. I don't actually attempt to be tolerant of them in the sense that I accept them without argument. I mean if it doesn't become an issue I won't say anything but I'll start taking innocent jabs at people if I hang around them too long. If people know what's up they'll respond with jabs right back and we'll put our differences aside. If they get all indignant or start acting the stereotype though I'll get snide and take the piss out of them. That's what I love about America though, you have the right to believe whatever claptrap you want and everyone else has the right to mercilessly deride you for it. Of course regardless of whatever ridiculous beliefs people hold I'd fight to the death for their right to believe in it. I guess maybe that could be tolerance in some weird way, idk.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 9, 2012)

moonchylde said:


> But if your reason is "OMG he/she doesn't love me anymore" or "I was rich now I'm not" or better yet "a bunch of people that I'll never see again after graduation are mean to me", then don't expect me to understand or sympathize.


I see,I understand.


@Hellhound
If your son killed himself because you beat the shit out of him and kicked him out of your house when he told you he were gay,for example, you're damn right you're to blame for his suicide, and you SHOULD feel bad and deal with the repercussions. There's numbers and numbers of different circumstances and reasons for people to feel inclined to kill themselves,and you guys seem to be considering only a few. 
Thus saying "all suicidal people are cowardly and selfish" doesn't really sit right with me...
I've been through some shit myself, and I'm still here, but that doesn't mean I'm gonna stand on some sort of moral higher ground and ridicule dead "weaker" people to feel better about myself.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Sep 9, 2012)

Ley said:


> Yeah, I know a lot of people like that. There's a girl that is my 'friend' that'll address me as 'tits mcgoo'. I have the biggest set out of evryone I hang out with, so sure, its totally cool for you to address that.
> 
> Ugh.



If it bothers you so, have you brought that to your "friends" attention? My friends and i will poke fun at one another, using not so flatering nicknames at times or just flat out insulting one another in a joking way but we wont do that around people who dont need to hear it.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Sep 9, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> If your son killed himself because you beat the shit out of him and kicked him out of your house when he told you he were gay,for example, you're damn right you're to blame for his suicide, and you SHOULD feel bad and deal with the repercussions. There's numbers and numbers of different circumstances and reasons for people to feel inclined to kill themselves,and you guys seem to be considering only a few.
> Thus saying "all suicidal people are cowardly and selfish" doesn't really sit right with me...



I can see that some cases like the example you gave. It diffidently is the families fault but, in the case of my friend. He just killed himself all because he was depressed over stupid stuff.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 9, 2012)

Lazy people...I do try to accept them (esp. at work) but the entitlement is far too great. Guess it's always someone else's problem...


----------



## kaskae (Sep 9, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Lazy people...I do try to accept them (esp. at work) but the entitlement is far too great. Guess it's always someone else's problem...



After working in fast food for two years with a predominately high school crowd, I can fully agree with this statement. Granted, I was a member of that group, but I at least understood the importance of professionalism and had a decent work ethic.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 9, 2012)

Ley said:


> Scot



And what's wrong with the Scots?

You are such a fucking racist.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 9, 2012)

Normally my tolerance is pretty high for things I don't like. It's to the point however that I cannot tolerate anyone in my inner circle of friends who advocates bestiality, or is a member of Peta. It's like an instant "I want nothing to do with you get away before I start to get aggressive and potentially violent". Then again in general I have no tolerance for people who treat animals like garbage. That extends to a sector of the world of keeping fish because of the bastards who insist on having giant fish overstocked in large tanks and gush bad advice to newbies. Funny thing is PETA is not friendly towards animals. It's not...end of story. If you really knew what was going on you'd be like me too.

Before people want to say shit about me caring that much, it's a good measure of your fellow man how they treat animals. People who treat animals like garbage are red flags for me. Also anyone who triggers my "Something the fuck is wrong with you meter" I cannot tolerate either. Again I can get aggressive and potentially violent. Every person who ever triggered that feeling turned out to be a really nasty sexual predator.


----------



## Campion1 (Sep 10, 2012)

Unsubtle passive aggressive behavior. It drives me crazy!


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 10, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> When people draw like kindergardeners and then say "yes it needs some work"
> 
> ...come on. sit down and let's just try to break this down here.
> 
> I hate being a prick about it as i can't do any better, but really. some of the art i see is just embarrassing.


Well then don't go to my page.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Sep 10, 2012)

People who act as if disliking something makes them some sort of internet messiah, and get upset when you don't agree with them.

Oh yes, and ducks.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 10, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh yes, and ducks.


hker pls


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 10, 2012)

I would rather not go too much into detail, as such negativity I feel has no value.

But one thing I would like others to think about;

People who are unwilling to better themselves.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Sep 10, 2012)

People who do 'Duckfaces'.

They are like, just... As soon as I see one, I grow an instant Tumor. l=/


----------



## BouncyOtter (Sep 10, 2012)

I honestly feel like I'm a relatively tolerant person.  People are going to like what they like and as long as it isn't harming others or themselves, then I don't have a problem with it.  However, cut throat individuals at schools that complain to teacher's to try and get one point back on a test because they think that one point will get them into med school drive me crazy.  I saw this a lot as an undergraduate, which was no surprise at my school.  As a masters student, I saw less people with this kind of mentality, but they still existed.  Even now in med school, there are a few people that do the same complaining because they need that point to get into the best residencies or try to compare grades.  I try to ignore them, but if I overhear people talking about these things it really irks me, and I try to walk away so I don't have to listen.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Sep 10, 2012)

People with bad music tastes :V


----------



## Ames (Sep 10, 2012)

FireFeathers said:


> OH! and anytime someone mixes food in with sex in some way shape or form. Like jizzing on an ice cream cone.  I...eg...no. NO.



I've seen some really crazy food-related porn before.  The worst is when they mix scat and food fetishes....

Why...

Just.... why....


----------



## Ilayas (Sep 10, 2012)

1. People who think being good at artwork is some magical gift bestowed from the gods to blessed individuals.  Anyone can get good at art all it takes is the time and dedication to devote to it.  When you believe it's a magical gift you are really belittling all the hard work I've done to get where I am.  

2.  People who are bad (very bad) at creating artwork yet that think they are a good deal better then they are.  I know I shouldn't let it get to me but damn it pisses me off. I try not to say anything lest I sound like that guy on Family Guy running around showing "phony!" but every time I see someone with an over inflated view of their artistic skills I seethe a little bit. 

3. People who try to justify their intolerance of homosexuals.  

4. Homosexuals that hate the oppose sex.  I've seen this from both men and women and it pisses me off equally. 

5. Cub porn and diaper furs.  I should just give diaper furs the same pass I give all the other weird ass fetishes in this fandom but I just can't this one weirds me out too much.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 10, 2012)

JamesB said:


> I've seen some really crazy food-related porn before.  The worst is when they mix scat and food fetishes....
> 
> Why...
> 
> Just.... why....


Thank you for that mental image right while I was eating my meal.  Now I have to put it back in the fridge before I lose my lunch.


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

Bronies.

You see, it's not just me. You people have to work with me here too. I want to not hate you. Honestly.

"Oh, but I'm different." Yeah, yeah.


----------



## nureintier (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm going to steal some of these from Ilayas... Homophobes who try to justify this; homosexuals who hate the opposite sex, and cub porn. Cub porn is pretty much the only furry porn that squicks me out. Other than that, people who try to convert me to their religion because they can't accept that people's religious views differ; and also duckfaces. I have a FB friend who has NEVER posted a non-duckface pic of herself, which blows my mind.


----------



## Elim Garak (Sep 10, 2012)

People who aren't intelligent enough.


----------



## Streetcircus (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't torture myself by turning a blind eye to something I think is wrong. I confront someone who is intelligent enough to rationalize their position, and if they can't do it, then I feel it is justifiable to protest their behavior. I have seen what happens when you struggle to find tolerance for nonsense; you end up with SoFurry or F-List. No good comes of it.

There have been many times when my perception has been completely altered after asking someone to explain their actions. They should have facts that I do not, and they should be able to defend themselves with consideration. I have also changed my preferences after being challenged myself. That is true open-mindedness, but it must come from reason and rationality, not sympathetic acceptance.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 10, 2012)

People who say "rape is soooo hot". No, it just isn't. Maybe playing it with someone who agrees to play - but real, actual rape is cruel. And it won't become a fun thing just because you call it "surprise sex".


----------



## TeenageAngst (Sep 10, 2012)

Streetcircus said:


> I don't torture myself by turning a blind eye to something I think is wrong. I confront someone who is intelligent enough to rationalize their position, and if they can't do it, then I feel it is justifiable to protest their behavior. I have seen what happens when you struggle to find tolerance for nonsense; you end up with SoFurry or F-List. No good comes of it.
> 
> There have been many times when my perception has been completely altered after asking someone to explain their actions. They should have facts that I do not, and they should be able to defend themselves with consideration. I have also changed my preferences after being challenged myself. That is true open-mindedness, but it must come from reason and rationality, not sympathetic acceptance.



There's a difference between tolerance and acceptance I think. The latter is encouraging or at the very least benign. The former is more or less... everyone can has a right to their own opinion. Kind of what I was talking about, at least IMO. You have the right to believe whatever you want but other people have the right to call you out on bulls***.

I find it a huge problem in the furry community. 99% of the drama happens like this: "Hi, I have a controversial opinion or I'm looking for attention." "I'm calling you out on it." "I reject your opinion, you're obviously a troll, get out of my topic/submission/comments/house." Mods banhammer, followers get up in arms, rage ensues. I make controversial claims all the time, the secret is dealing with dissenters with respect and grace so everyone can say their piece and no one feels like they're getting steamrolled. Unless of course they're just terrible at explaining their own viewpoint.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 10, 2012)

Just one thing to say... idiots who think it's just hilarious to offend others. Last year, they did that. Let's just say I got pretty mad after that one incident. Ever since, they haven't bugged me again, thankfully.

I am also irritated by scam artists, common people (as in those 'soulless' [as I call 'em] people who like ALL THE SAME THINGS), people who attempt to ask me out, not knowing I'm a loner, and especially if said person is an enemy of mine (I mean, WTH?). Animal cruelty bugs me the most, and it's the only time I wish the same fate as the abusers that happened to the animal.

Oh yeah... people who go by the general stereotype or furries are rather stupid as well, though it does call for some funny moments at times.


----------



## Aleu (Sep 10, 2012)

Ignorance.
People who act holier than thou
People that act like you're their best friend when you know each other all but five minutes.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Spiritualists
Adament cannabis users 
Constant complaining [yes I see the irony!]
...and on reflection a significant proportion of this thread's comments. ;3

This stuff really shouldn't bother me, so I'm going to make sure I'm less prickly about them in future.


----------



## Aldino (Sep 10, 2012)

People who try to press religions on me or preach to me, I try my hardest to be respectful of their religion why can't they respect my lack there of?


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 10, 2012)

Aldino said:


> People who try to press religions on me or preach to me, I try my hardest to be respectful of their religion why can't they respect my lack there of?


A true salesman would ask
 'would you like to let jesus into your life?' 
'No,'
'...how about muhammed?'


----------



## Echo Wolf (Sep 10, 2012)

With people in general I cant stand liars, hypocrites, racists, intolerance towards different beliefs, people who believe in stereotypes, people who take things to far, zoophiles (anyone who abuses animals), and pedophiles. Fetishes I can't stand are scat, vore, unbirthing, zoophilia/bestiality, blood play, hyper anything, anything involving kids, and diapers/ age regression.


----------



## MrSynndicated (Sep 10, 2012)

Racists, Religion Pushers, Pedophiles, Animal Abusers, Child Abusers, People who pull the race card to start fights.


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

Ponies. *Just ponies.*


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 10, 2012)

YaoiMeowmaster said:


> What I mean is the kind of people who scream their opinions from the rooftops and then fall on you if you don't agree.



I think the word you're looking for is bigotry.



jorinda said:


> People who say "rape is soooo hot". No, it just isn't. Maybe playing it with someone who agrees to play - but real, actual rape is cruel. And it won't become a fun thing just because you call it "surprise sex".



Wait, so it's impossible for them to be attracted to rape if it's wrong?

That's not how sexual attraction works.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know how high my tolerance is. I hold all of my grudges and hate inside and never let them go, but I can't negate my feelings.

The things that I certainly can't tolerate:
-People who repeat their requests or statements
-People who require me to repeat my requests or statements
-Any kind of smokers or drug users
-"Hardcore" environmental activists
-People who commonly use insults
-People who believe they know better than me
-People who know better than me
-Babies
-Teenagers in shopping areas
-People who endorse and use memes in their everyday life, or the Internet(me a few years ago)
-Most dubstep
-People who think lightly of the mischief caused by disease and war
-People who think heavily of suicide

I don't know whether that's intolerance or not, but I tend to stay completely silent and unresponsive in front of such people.


----------



## CaptainCool (Sep 10, 2012)

Solipsists. Everything exists only within their own mind? I'm sorry, but this mental stunt is close to being nothing but mental masturbation.

Also, many religions, mainly christianity and islam. I do tolerate religious _people_ but I simply can't tolerate a concept that punishes people for not believing in it or that doesn't mention with a single word that owning another person as property is immoral.

But also some of the more general stuff, most of those being things that have already been mentioned.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Sep 10, 2012)

Rule 34 of certain things. I'm sorry...I really really find a lot of unfortunate implications when I see MLP rule 34. Even if it's "Aged up" stuff...


----------



## Artillery Spam (Sep 10, 2012)

Things I try to tolerate?

-(For those that frequent DA's forums) The sheer amount of religion threads [the majority of which being made by bitchy atheists instead of bitchy theists] that are posted here http://forum.deviantart.com/community/complaints/ instead of here http://forum.deviantart.com/community/philosophy/. 

-People who assume that I'm a thug because black/hoody/skullcap. Seriously why would I try to rob you. You have nothing that I would want.

-When my biological father who I rarely talk to randomly begins quoting bible verses over the phone whenever we begin talking about something "deep". 

-Little kids that scream for no reason whenever I am playing an online game. 

-People who yell and scream for no reason.

-People that make a scene at some store over something petty. 

Yeah that's about it.


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 11, 2012)

Aleu said:


> People that act like you're their best friend when you know each other all but five minutes.



Sweet merciful intercourse, this till the end of the end of time. I knew a motherfucker like that all through middle AND highschool.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 11, 2012)

...Superiority complexes are my number one pet peeve. I can't stand people like that.

I also am not very tolerant of when people see or hear something you say and have to all but scream their disagreement with it. It's just someone's opinion, no reason to freak out like that.

I also don't appreciate it when people make wild assumptions or accusations about others without good cause or reason. I don't appreciate it, and to my knowledge, neither does anyone else.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Sep 11, 2012)

The american government.


----------



## jorinda (Sep 11, 2012)

Saliva said:


> Wait, so it's impossible for them to be attracted to rape if it's wrong?
> 
> That's not how sexual attraction works.


Whatever floats your boat. You can like whatever you want.
It's the people saying "rape victims shouldn't complain, it was just sex, and they should have enjoyed it" that annoy me.


----------



## CannonFodder (Sep 11, 2012)

"victory or death" mentality and nationalism.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 11, 2012)

Hacking for perfect IVs in Pokemon.


----------



## Vega (Sep 11, 2012)

This is pretty hard, I guess the things I can't really tolerate is:

People who have their religion tell them that to think for them.  You know, people who hate things only because their religion tells them to.
People who throw their religion, fetish, etc in your face, every single conversation you have with them involves it.
People who play the "Gay Card" to get out of the military when they're not even gay.







:I


----------



## Nega Wolfie (Sep 11, 2012)

:/ My Little Pony. I try extremely hard to tolerate it but it's getting to the point where some people in the fandom makes me want to explode.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 11, 2012)

Ideologies which supply excuses for animal  cruelty.
I've also developed a zero-tolerance policy for the antics of the mentally subnormal (rage at me all you want). I don't interact with them as a rule. 
Most of the time I won't speak to anyone wearing 'loud' religious attire (hijab, large cross pendants, yarmulke, etc.) either.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Some of the suggestions listed...make me wonder if you're trying to be tolerant of these people as the thread specified? 
Plenty of the suggestions in my view are things we are justified in not tollerating, like over the top nationalism or racists and sex offenders and which I'm rather sure nobody here is trying to tollerate.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2012)

Hey, dude, what was the homework?


Spoiler: feelings I want to SCREAM at them



OMFG, it's online, you have a student ID, if you've been here more than a semester, you better to hell know your login to the online site that displays your homework. Oh yeah, and the teacher tells you it before class ends, oh, but you don't care. You're out of the class in two seconds once it ends. It's not you have 30 secs to ask the teacher there or online, because believe it or not, s/he has their campus email on the syllabus which is online, or in some cases in paper form. Speaking of syllabuses, the homework is likely to be on there. You have all these resources : Internet, syllabus, teacher's email, but you fail to use them. I am not sorry for you, but take my word for it. You're a disgrace to the definition of student.


I also can't tolerate the silence that awaits people when the teacher is asking a question to the class. Teachers and logic say to give people a chance, but jeebus that silence is disappointing and frustrating. It leads me to think I should answer all the questions or the people who submit dumb answers when their head is almost all the time out of the class.


----------



## Zamobafood (Sep 11, 2012)

Oklahoma

And the *sense of entitlement*. People don't owe you a dang thing!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 11, 2012)

My top five lists (inb4 shitstorm)

1. Zoophilia/Bestiality

2. Sexism: treating someone like a second class citizen because of what they have inbetween their legs. It goes both ways. 

3. People who blame others for their screw-ups

4. People who verbally abuse others when they have an opinion.

5. Flufftrucktards, Special Snowflakes and self-entitlement complexes.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Sep 11, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> Hey, dude, what was the homework?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: feelings I want to SCREAM at them
> ...


And then you wonder why the jocks beat you up so much... :v


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> My top five lists (inb4 shitstorm)
> 
> 1. Zoophilia/Bestiality
> 
> ...



You _try_ to tollerate beastiality and sexism? Just pointing it out for technicality that this thread is about things you try to tollerate but can't.


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2012)

On the mainsite Ley, I am not tolerant at all of things that I know are fucked up. I don't know why people feel as if they need to. Deo rubbed off on me in that.


----------



## RedTheHusky (Sep 11, 2012)

People who instantly think that when I say "I like them. Or would like to get to know them more" instantly means we are dating/mates. Annoys the crap out of me and it happens all the time.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 11, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Flufftrucktards, Special Snowflakes and self-entitlement complexes.


These whiny little shits piss me off to no end. I call them 'yellow snowflakes'.


----------



## Spatel (Sep 11, 2012)

The only thing that I truly cannot stand are people that demand tolerance for their intolerance.


----------



## Kahoku (Sep 11, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Ponies.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it has to be ponies. :[



I can't stand it, and it's beyond ridiculous.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 11, 2012)

Kijha said:


> I can't stand it, and it's beyond ridiculous.



People at my college last year came in wearing pony shirts and hats. One of them asked me to watch the show, I said I'd seen an episode and wasn't interested. 

He gave me a business card with pinkypie on it.  

This year I've seen nothing ponified, seems like the fad [sorry to call it a fad to anybody genuinely interested] has fizzled out.


----------



## Ley (Sep 11, 2012)

See, a lot of the thread is just bitching about stuff that /everyone/ doesn't tolerate. I'm talking about like.. I guess minor ish things that you can't actively say 'We can't be friends because you like ponies' or something like that.

OBVIOUSLY you wouldn't tolerate rapists and pedophiles. c'mon people.


----------



## drekian (Sep 11, 2012)

Hmmm, in general I'm not bothered by much. On their own the following qualities are a lot easier to deal with, because at times many of us do act in a way that could be considered within the boundaries of one (or more) of them... however _my lack of tolerance tends to be towards people who are constantly acting these ways over and over again_.

In terms of tolerating these qualities, once and a while it's like "whatever", I just shrug it off and go on with life, but if it happens
constantly, it becomes harder to ignore. Especially when the [people] in question seems to be everywhere you go (I mean this in terms of following you around places... from community to community, or in real life as well.)


*1) People who constantly complain/whine but do not attempt to improve their situation. *
There are many people out there with legitimate problems and that is fine, its those who tend to create a problem out of thin air and never let it go. And they steal focus from those who actually need the support.

There are many variations of this one- for example, the people who are always thinking they have the worst lives and basically blame everyone else for their own problems...but they've not once tried to get out of the house and fix whatever is bugging them... It gets frustrating to deal with when it's gone on for years. There's also the people who complain about not having money but when it is suggested to get a job or do commissions they say "i dont want to"

*2) Artists who can't take constructive criticism. *
This one I can usually tolerate. It can be funny but it can also be frustrating, especially when the artist takes everything you say as criticism...

*3) Leeches - those who take and never give anything back.*
Fairly self explanatory. 

*4) People who shove fetishes down others' throats...*
Eww, just no... If I say I don't like something I'd rather not receive 20 more links to NSFW images of it, or multiple attempts to rp it.This also applies to people irl/online who want to have sex/'play'/etc but don't understand the words, "I'm in a relationship" or "I'm straight" or even just "no thanks"...


There's also a few fetishes I personally can't stand. My attitude towards those is: If you like them then whatever, it's not a big deal. But I'd rather not see them if it can be avoided (referring to number 4 here).

There's other things that in large quantity are difficult to tolerate but I think those are the ones that I run into the most. As I'd said, they're usually a non-issue because the majority of people/furries I talk to are awesome. But it's always fun to run into someone who is doing all of these things at once... *shrugs*


----------



## NerdyMunk (Sep 11, 2012)

Hinalle K. said:


> And then you wonder why the jocks beat you up so much... :v


I'm not a tattle tale, but it becoming a constant problem. 
Speaking of school, what also bothers me is when the teachers have technical or finding a good marker difficulties. I find it very distracting and recently solved one of those problems.


----------



## Mittens (Sep 11, 2012)

Honestly, I can't think of anything in _everyday _â€‹life that I'm intolerant of, just don't shove your crap in my face and it wont really bother me.


----------



## dragonlover81 (Sep 11, 2012)

People who are hostile to logic.
People who believe that they are perfectly rational.
People who believe that humans are not animals.
People who think it is a virtue to refuse to consider viewpoints other than their own.
People who cannot understand the difference between having a desire and acting on it.
People who will not shut up about what they find disgusting.
People who think that just because they find something disgusting, it must be wrong.
People who think the law is never wrong.
People who are blind to their own hypocrisy.
People who think it is ok to deprive others of their freedom because of what or how they think (including mental illness).
People who believe that alcohol and tobacco are not drugs.
People who think it is wrong to have a negative opinion of another person, or that it is wrong to express negative opinions.
People who get angry about completely predictable responses to what they say or do.
People who express their opinions loudly but do not want to hear what anyone else has to say.
People who say things that they do not mean.
People who do not care whether words mean what they think they do.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Sep 11, 2012)

dragonlover81 said:


> People who are hostile to logic.
> People who believe that they are perfectly rational.
> People who believe that humans are not animals.
> People who think it is a virtue to refuse to consider viewpoints other than their own.
> ...


everything is yours and i don't usually nitpick, but just take the bolded statements and how they tie into each other for a moment.

...on second thought, i misread that. sorry.


----------



## 0dalesque (Sep 12, 2012)

Gore, pain-induced romance, and I think fecal matter in general is pretty ripe...

I can take anal fisting and what not (since that area is usually equivalent to MR.CLEAN by the time _anything _goes in there) but I think everything concerning preference in art is usually chill. (Hell I took Skull Fucking with stride when that arose, I think I was even surprised at my own "meh" attitude towards it. That being said, as long as the person didn't have eyes before, I'm okay with it.)


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2012)

Ley said:


> See, a lot of the thread is just bitching about stuff that /everyone/ doesn't tolerate. I'm talking about like.. I guess minor ish things that you can't actively say 'We can't be friends because you like ponies' or something like that.
> 
> OBVIOUSLY you wouldn't tolerate rapists and pedophiles. c'mon people.



I said this 3 times and people are still saying these things. ;^;

*adds these people to my list*


----------



## Bambi (Sep 12, 2012)

NerdyMunk said:


> I'm not a tattle tale, but it becoming a constant problem.
> Speaking of school, what also bothers me is when the teachers have technical or finding a good marker difficulties. I find it very distracting and recently solved one of those problems.


Tattle-tale: someone who reports another knowing full well that they can abuse the system to bully for them.

Normal Person Standing Up For Themselves and Others: someone who reports another student for physically attacking another person =/= tattle-tale.

Get out of the Gangland mentality. You'll never improve your condition by pretending you can engage your/the bullies with their own rules and survive under them. Perhaps you don't pretend? Post edited: sounded too angry and retarded, my apologies Munk.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Sep 12, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I said this 3 times and people are still saying these things. ;^;
> 
> *adds these people to my list*



Insert random Deathnote reference here...


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2012)

I also try to tollerate people who are sarcastic or a little mean without intent. I know what they're talking about isn't meant to hurt anyone but still find myself rising to argument with them. 

People who think agnosticism is an intermediary between believing in gods and not, and that this makes them superior to both other groups. It's a product of ignorance so I should be able to just tolerate this and explain that this ain't what agnosticism is, but gosh sometimes I'm rather quick to make judgements of these people's character. 

and finally those who are apalled when I can't remember their name, even after knowing them for 2 years. I can't tollerate this because it embarrasses me and because I know they're right; I *should* remember your name after knowing you this long! D:


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Porn from kid shows, or movies. Fan art is ok and all but you don't need to go and make porn of it, I don't care about rule 34 or whatever it's GROSS.
Kids watch they show why turn something that isn't remotely perverted into something so disgusting? Enjoy the show, watch it and laugh, just please stop fapping to everything that moves.


----------



## BRN (Sep 12, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Porn from kid shows, or movies. Fan art is ok and all but you don't need to go and make porn of it, I don't care about rule 34 or whatever it's GROSS.
> Kids watch they show why turn something that isn't remotely perverted into something so disgusting? Enjoy the show, watch it and laugh, just please stop fapping to everything that moves.



What do you think about people who might suggest that Rule34 is a form of tribute from a mature audience?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> What do you think about people who might suggest that Rule34 is a form of tribute from a mature audience?



"as my tribute to you, I have drawn a picture of me fucking you in the ass"


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> "as my tribute to you, I have drawn a picture of me fucking you in the ass"



On a gaming forum I genuinely got this: 'As a tribute to you I've drawn a picture of you having sex with a gherkin,'.


----------



## Shiroka (Sep 12, 2012)

Evan of Phrygia said:


> When people draw like kindergardeners and then say "yes it needs some work"
> 
> ...come on. sit down and let's just try to break this down here.
> 
> I hate being a prick about it as i can't do any better, but really. some of the art i see is just embarrassing.



Same here, but especially when it's intended as "porn". Oh god no. That's not sexy, that's creepy!... and the worst part of it is I'm trying to befriend someone who draws like that. He's got a nice personality aside from that but his "erotic art" needs serious work.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2012)

Shiroka said:


> Same here, but especially when it's intended as "porn". Oh god no. That's not sexy, that's creepy!... and the worst part of it is I'm trying to befriend someone who draws like that. He's got a nice personality aside from that but his "erotic art" needs serious work.



I honestly think that the creepy R34 is the best. It turns into comedy.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

SIX said:


> What do you think about people who might suggest that Rule34 is a form of tribute from a mature audience?



:I I'm kay bro.. I'll stick to my loli and shota, don't ruin my everyday tv keep it to shows that were made for that sort of crowd.
I can't say I'm much different, or better but it's just a peeve of mine, I haven't watched Spongebob in years since seeing porn of him sent to me from people who hate the show. I barely keep anything related to any show I like within my house now because I'll regret it later and "lose" it somewhere so I don't have to see it again.


----------



## Milo (Sep 12, 2012)

people who think of it as fact that another person's taste in music is terrible. 
people who laugh at things that naturally, a human being should be feeling sorrow for (i.e. death, gore, bullying, etc.)
about 75% of the brony fandom. not the show. not even all of the bronies, just... yea, some of them creep me the hell out, and I'm a _furry_. one of my friends turned a while back ago, and he's gotten REALLY weird about it... I'm talking religious belief in princess celestia as an actual deity
people who think all vegans/vegetarians are egotists who assume they're above everyone else. 
passive aggressive people. I believe sometimes it's better to just show your anger, rather than hide it behind a smile and a quip. people don't like that.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 12, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> :I I'm kay bro.. I'll stick to my loli



So you're complaining about porno made of kids shows as it turns something non-perverted into something disgusting.

Okay.

And you say you're into lolicon. Here's what I got out of using google's define tool.



> The sexual attraction to young girls;  An individual fixated on young,  generally prepubescent, girls;  Erotic or suggestive art depicting  prepubescent females



I don't know where to begin so GTFO


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Milo said:


> people who think of it as fact that another person's taste in music is terrible.
> people who laugh at things that naturally, a human being should be feeling sorrow for (i.e. death, gore, bullying, etc.)
> about 75% of the brony fandom. not the show. not even all of the bronies, just... yea, some of them creep me the hell out, and I'm a _furry_. one of my friends turned a while back ago, and he's gotten REALLY weird about it... I'm talking religious belief in princess celestia as an actual deity
> people who think all vegans/vegetarians are egotists who assume they're above everyone else.
> passive aggressive people. I believe sometimes it's better to just show your anger, rather than hide it behind a smile and a quip. people don't like that.



Have you ever seen deviant art pages filled with stamps describing their likes and dislikes and religious stand?

I found someone who makes these stamps for themselves and made a "I Hate Dubstep" stamp, I argued their reasoning behind it and.. it just turned into dumb people white knighting one another about how I was wrong about music genres and how I know nothing about music.



Gibby said:


> So you're complaining about porno made of kids  shows as it turns something non-perverted into something disgusting.
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...



Yeh I knew someone would point that out, loli/shota isn't a kids show  and I don't look up toddler or babies or anything like that, any flat  chested 17yr old can be considered a loli.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> You _try_ to tollerate beastiality and sexism? Just pointing it out for technicality that this thread is about things you try to tollerate but can't.





I've been drinking. I am not tolerant of things such as that FYI.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

Ozriel you deleted my first post ;w;"
The second was the only double.. Ah well

@Gibby: I can go into a lot fo detail as to why I like loli/shota and a lot of other things but I'm sure you wouldn't care if I spilled my heart out about it. I'll say is loli/shota can be interpreted in different way whether sexual or not and the images described as such can just be of little girls being cute or have sex with an older being or someone of the same age group. Either way I still stand by not liking people turning tv shows for kids into porn, but porn that's of kids well depends but I find it ok at least in the way that I tolerate most and have an interest in the rest.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 12, 2012)

RadioCatastrophe said:


> Ozriel you deleted my first post ;w;"
> The second was the only double.. Ah well



It got nuked by two superpowers fighting for the right of deletion. The first one I think...was completely nuked and there's nothing left but dust. u.u

I am sowwy.


----------



## RadioCatastrophe (Sep 12, 2012)

No worries, was just a bit sad when I saw them both gone /single indian tear


----------



## Bambi (Sep 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> I honestly think that the creepy R34 is the best. It turns into comedy.


Hee-fucking-larious.

Yoshi's shitting giant, bus sized eggs into diapers full of shit, stepping on cars, all while looking concerned and smoking a cigarette.


----------

